# Insulin cycle advice...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Currently running the following...

Test-E @ 600mg PW

Tren-E @ 200mg PW

Tren Ace @ 100mg Tue / Thur (Kickstart only)

Anavar @ 100mg ED

GH @ 10iu Mon / Wed / Fri

Aromasin @ 25mg EOD

I've recently gotten ahold of a 300iu pen of NovoRapid, and plan on doing the following...

2-3iu, 3 x per day, with meals -- mimicking the body's own insulin release -- totalling 6-12iu per day. Happy to do less / more, if likely to yield better results. I train in the evenings, so will be avoiding Slin pre, intra and post workout, and would prefer not to run it every day, as I want to minimise the chance of anything going wrong. Not sure on cycle length yet. Goals are obviously to maximise muscle gain whilst I'm on this caloric surplus.

Thoughts?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

You got a blood glucose monitor? if not get one bought before starting.

Have a good of read below:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/40073-insulin-how-good.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/42450-insulin-looking-start.html

also @swole troll will be able to give advice.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

im no slin expert by any means and wouldnt like to claim so

i can only advise with slin based on what ive had success with and others ive informed have 
and ive never ran the smaller slin dosing throughout the day

everyone on here knows im well in favor of lantus and would use it in a heartbeat over novorapid especially if i wanted to increase nutrient shuttling all day long

pscarb did some posting on small doses of slin throughout the day ITT

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/298024-insulin/?do=embed


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

you can run slin PM - I do...BUT I eat a shite load of carbs in the PM..... so slin at 530/6 (Humalog Pre) then I am am using 50g Intra of carbs.... (plus the 100g of eats an hour before) then minimum of 250 carbs post...... for 8iu...... so its more than covered..... as always run slin at the dose that your food covers.... you could do with Breakfast and lunch then Pre..... if carbs allow - and you adjust fat etc to take this into account.....

assuming already in fairly decent nick else you could just add some fat.... but schedule looks sensible....of course its all very individual and as I am sure you are aware even things like hydration, temperature etc can effect how you react....

run metformin on non slin days.... and lower carbs a bit to help with insuln sensitivity......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can use Slin whenever you want really as long as you are covered carb wise, the problem with most protocols is people use to much and then need to add carbs to their current diet to cover themselves, which of course is added calories and no matter if those calories are fat free you will be in a surplus and gain fat.

insulin isn't a magical substance that just uses the carbs you give it......

there is no need or advantage in mimicking natural release but 1-3iu with meals 2-3 meals a day is my preferred route, there is no advantage taking insulin pre or post training, pre workout it stops the liver from releasing glucose and it holds no advantage postworkout as GLUT4 activated from training completes that task.

maybe a few IU in your meal after Post workout...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd echo what Paul said, there's only one real time to use insulin from an actual science point of view and that would be with meals.

Seeing as Insulin can have a limiting effect on muscle protein breakdown you can get a more enhanced MPS response from the food at meals.

Using around workout has so many negatives in my opinion that it doesn't warrant use


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Many thanks for the pointers, guys.

Would I need a blood glucose monitor if only administering a few IU of NovoRapid per meal?

And just to clarify; am I correct in choosing NovoRapid for the method above, as well as to avoid overlap? Being that it's a short acting insulin...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no need for a BG monitor, Novarapid is fine


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> no need for a BG monitor, Novarapid is fine


 Okay, great.

A few other questions come to mind...

How many hours should I leave between each Slin shot?

Is there a recommended limit to how many IUs should be administered each day / per meal?

For best results, is an ED, EOD or X times per week protocol recommended?

What is the minimum / maximum duration Slin should be run for?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark Prowler said:


> Okay, great.
> 
> A few other questions come to mind...
> 
> ...


 just a few questions then, next you will be asking me to inject you

take 1-3iu of insulin 2-3 times a day with meals, 1-3 times a week

you use it like this then there would be no reason to only use it for 4-6 weeks as you are not using high amounts and not consistently


----------

